# 68 GTO Options Question



## Lukeduk1980 (Jun 22, 2009)

Benn finding out more and more on the GTO, including that the motor was a performance rebuilt. Unknown on the HP. 

My question is this, Did the 1968 Pontiacs have the option of having a Hurst shifter installed on the vehicle or was that strickly aftermarket???

Lucas:shutme


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

GTO's did come with Hurst shifters from the factory. I have a brochure from '68 that specifically talks about Hurst shifter in the GTO's.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

As far as I know, Pontiac opted to use Hurst shifters exclusively in the early 60's and your 68 would've had a Hurst from the factory. Too bad Chevrolet was so cheap and used the junk Muncie for so long...


----------



## Lukeduk1980 (Jun 22, 2009)

Yeah, Also the rear end is a 12 bolt but has a 4 linkage setup, 2 on the top and two on the bottom with coil over springs. was this a gto setup or something else?

Lucas


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

That's definitely a modification. No GM cars came with a cool setup like that....we need pics of it. The axle is most likely from a Chevelle.


----------



## Lukeduk1980 (Jun 22, 2009)

Looks like a 12 bolt "Safe-T-Track" rear end. Does that sound right for the typical 1968 GTO rearend?


----------



## Silver69GTO (May 25, 2009)

It's a swap.
GTO's came with 10 bolt rear ends.
You scored.


----------



## Lukeduk1980 (Jun 22, 2009)

*More confusion*

OK, did alittle research, I have found some GTO's with the Safe-T-Track rearend in them. They were used on 455's and 400's with the HO motor. I definately need to get the information from PHS so I can comfirm this. This does not look like a addon but it is possible. its got a frame members just above the rear axle that holds the upper linkage setup. I dunno what is going on. But I did find just a few out of all the gto i've looked at that had the safe t track in it. 

Also, as for the hurst shifter, it is called a his & hers shifter. what that setup common also on tghe GTO's?????

Lucas:shutme


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

All '68 GTO's had the safe-t-track(posi) option. The gearing ranged from 2.56 - 4.33. All manual transmissions with floor shifters were Hurst. His/Her shifters were used in floor mounted automatics. They were both Hurst......


----------



## Lukeduk1980 (Jun 22, 2009)

Cool, well that explains that. I have the Safe-T-Track rearend (12 bolt) and the His & Her's floor Hurst shifter in it. It does have the automatic in it. Hopefully, its a matching numbers rear end. Does this mean that my engine was a 400 High Output motor originally???


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

The only way to find out what originally came in your car is to get the PHS doc. I would break out the credit card and order it today. The sooner you get it, the sooner you will know how your car came from the factory....


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

68's did not come with 12 bolt axles, so it IS a swap. If you really have a coil over shock setup instead of the coils and shocks separate, that is also an after market installation. NO GM A body cars came with coil overs from the factory. Post a pic so we can see what you are talking about. Maybe it has the coil over "helper" shocks to hold the back up since the large coils mounted inboard of the shocks get weak and sag over time. Again, this is only speculation on my part. A picture truely is worth a thousand words...


----------



## Lukeduk1980 (Jun 22, 2009)

Alright, I'll podt s few pictures in the next few days and then also a video on youtube with what the setup looks like. maybe we can figure this out.


Lucas


----------



## Lukeduk1980 (Jun 22, 2009)

I found this site that shows that GTO's DID infact come with the Safe-T-Track rear end. I will be looking up the codes real soon, gotta do some grinding. But it is a 12 bolt rear end. I'll still post those pictures and video in a few days.

Axle Codes

Lucas:shutme


----------

